# Meet my HOG!!



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi I thought I'ts time to show you all my first EV

I call it my "ROADHOG" 

(that's not me sitting on it but my mate RiCK)

I was given a E200 scooter so I scrapped it and hand built the hog using some bicylce parts and the guts out of the scooter, getting inspiration from "ATOMIC ZOMBIE"

I hand made just about everything. It's got a 13"space saver from a nissan pulsar for a rear wheel, trail bike forks with a 24"MTB front wheel, the rear fender is the front fender of a Harley!!
It's got a 350 watt 24V motor and 2, 7 Ah AGM's It's got all the gear of the scooter on it- 24Vlights, indicators, horn and since this photo was taken I've added graphics to the tank panel and some really nice billet flame-shaped harley mirrors.

It's got pretty tall gearing and wont pull you of the line, so you have to pedal at first, but once your going about a brisk walking pace you can roll her on. It's like being stuck in 4th gear. It does about 40Kph For about 8 km then it's a pushbike

Anyway It was a good exercise to get me into the fundamentals of an EV, now all I need Is a donor car


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I like the rear tire you used. Once you change the gearing it should be even better. Good job. Norm


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's some better pics.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow ! thanks for posting more pics . Especially the closeup one . Have you ever weighed it? good job ! J.W.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the praise  
OK, Err..... balancing it on a plank of wood over the bathroom scales was a bit dodgey but it sort of settled on 55kg's (about 121lb's)


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

You should have seen me weighing the 22 ft. sailboat that I'm building . It weighs about 1000lbs and I weighed it on 2 bathroom scales . LOL! J.W.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

That is so cool DVR, thanks for the pics


----------

